# Projection Mapping/Warping software?



## Morte615 (Aug 11, 2016)

I am wondering if there is any projection mapping/warping software that could be pre-configured and just fed a video input and it would warp the image with no other interaction.

Pretty much what I am thinking is an install where they want to map a dome using 6 projectors. The projectors, the surface (the building), and most if not all obstructions would not change from show to show. So the idea was to place a small computer (NUC or Mac Mini) inline from the source computer to the projector. All the warping would be done in this computer and it would just be sent a standard video feed from the show computer. So is there any software out there that could be pre set (with minor changes needed on a show to show basis) that can take any input within spec and warp it?

Making the input source match a specific set of specifications is not a problem since the content would be created for each show. But I would like to offload the warping and merging from the show computer to something at the projectors.

I have seen something similar done before but the hardware, software, ect was all custom built. I am hoping for something that I can put together with 'off the shelf" equipment. I was thinking Mac Mini's with QLab running but was wondering if there was anything else out there, or anything designed specifically to do just this.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 11, 2016)

Somewhat, yes. Warping to a dome is a bit tricky in an of itself, especially with six projectors. The challenge is maintaining alignment of the six projectors at all time. Even with permanently installed projectors, there can be a slight shift day to day, especially if your projectors have lens adjustments. Slight tweaks in digital alignment are usually easier than physical alignment. If you have projectors that have warping software built in, that may be the easiest. 

There are hardware based systems, such as Image Anyplace that will do this. You can also find solutions such as Elumenati which specializes in domes, though they stick to one or two projectors. How big of an image are you talking about?

While I haven't tried to do a sphere, especially with this many projectors, you could try Isadora and inject content using Syphon. Of course, this will all add some latency which may or may not affect presentation.


----------



## Morte615 (Aug 11, 2016)

Yeah this is for a place that is building a new building we are trying to get in on the ground floor to make it work. This is the image they sent me that they were looking to achieve:









13730605_10153766791898297_181095493_o



__ Morte615
__ Aug 11, 2016





As for size they are looking for 4-500 seats I think. No one there is really a projector person and I am just assisting with the install so we were hoping for something that could be mostly set and forget. With just minor changes needed on a show by show basis. Main reason we are hoping to get something that at the projector end for ease of use.


----------



## bclighting (Aug 11, 2016)

Arkaos Media Master Pro can do mapping and it is fairly easy to map. You could either feet it a live input and let the mapping engine warp it or you could use media master to also be your media server for the content.


----------



## jxgriffi (Aug 11, 2016)

I've heard pretty amazing things about Avolites AI Auto-blend feature. You can see a video of it on Youtube...might work out for you. I have not seen it in person, but have heard amazing things about it.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 12, 2016)

Morte615 said:


> Yeah this is for a place that is building a new building we are trying to get in on the ground floor to make it work. This is the image they sent me that they were looking to achieve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering the size of the project and the qualifications of the staff, you may want to consider some of the Christie digital projectors with Twist modules and the Autostack 4.1 Premium accessory. It can handle a 2x3 array of projectors, stacked (so up to 12 projectors), on a dimensional surface. I have seen it used at conferences, but have only ever manually used Twist.


----------



## ThomasL (Aug 13, 2016)

jxgriffi said:


> I've heard pretty amazing things about Avolites AI Auto-blend feature. You can see a video of it on Youtube...might work out for you. I have not seen it in person, but have heard amazing things about it.




That AI Autoblend looks very much like the manufacturer's VIOSO Anyblend -
http://www.vioso.com/products_anyblend.php

It uses any camera - even webcams - unlike domeprojection.com which uses a calibrated camera (therefore more expensive). VIOSO is also incorporated into VIOSO Player, and Wings Platinum VIOSO, the latter being a multi-display software/player/controller which would be good for a dome projection project since Wings has a built-in Control page/platform for operators to just push virtual buttons that would trigger pre-programmed features of the software, eg. play, pause, jump to/back, next Timeline, etc.

ThomasL


----------



## Morte615 (Oct 29, 2016)

ruinexplorer said:


> Considering the size of the project and the qualifications of the staff, you may want to consider some of the Christie digital projectors with Twist modules and the Autostack 4.1 Premium accessory. It can handle a 2x3 array of projectors, stacked (so up to 12 projectors), on a dimensional surface. I have seen it used at conferences, but have only ever manually used Twist.


I am really liking the idea of the Christie stuff now. But wondering about the camera for the Autostack, and this may be something I need to go to Christie about, but how would I set the camera to see all the projectors in a 360 area so it can align and edge blend?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 29, 2016)

I have not seen the Autostack used in 360, but I have seen them experimenting with some new applications. I have a friend who just went to work with that division, so I might know more in the future.


----------

